
Show HN: Liner – Highlight Everything (Now on ProductHunt) - hmppark7
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/liner-for-chrome
======
fiatjaf
It is kinda strange that this thing has so many votes on ProductHunt and none
here -- maybe it says something about its relevance for hackers.

------
fiatjaf
How is this different from Hypothesis, for example?

